# Sustituir rele LNH33012-01 por modelo equivalente.



## Legnas (Feb 18, 2019)

Hola, necesito que me indiquen modelo equivalente de rele LNH33012-01 (12V, 10A, 250V) para comprar dos unidades.

Antecedentes:
Tengo una placa vitrocerámica que empezó a fallar los fuegos hasta que ya no funciona ninguno. Se enciende cuando quieren!!
La vitrocerámica es de la marca Fagor y el técnico nos dijo que no tenía solución, que ya no existe la marca y no encuentra piezas de repuesto. Ya tenemos otra vitrocerámica pero me dio por mirar la placa y comprobé que tenía los reles quemados.

Cambie dos reles RTH34012 WG (12V, 16A; 250 V) y estos dos fuegos que controla funcionan correctamente. El tema es que los otros dos reles que controlan los fuegos mas pequeños no los encuentro para comprarlos y necesito buscar un modelo equivalente. Estos son LNH33012-01 (12V, 10A, 250V) (Adjunto esquema de los reles)

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2019)

Dirigite a cualquier tienda de electrónica lleva la muestra y pedí uno equivalente.
Es un relay muy común, como ves el impreso esta preparado para otros formatos.


----------



## Legnas (Feb 18, 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Así lo hare.


----------



## federico barboza (Ago 13, 2019)

Hola Legnas, resolviste el problema? Estoy en la misma situaciòn que tú. No he sacado aun el rele quemado hasta tanto no consiga el sustituto. Sé que son de 4 pines, pero  tengo la duda de la forma en cómo van, si alineados o si tiene 3 por un lado y 1 al otro, he visto algunas fotos y me surgió la duda. Porque el LNH33012 los tiene así, pero no se si el 01 es igual. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

Si lo retiras , usando chupa estaño o cinta de desoldar y te haces un gráfico de la posición en que estaba soldado (por las dudas) , te será mas facil conseguir un reemplazo con él de muestra.


----------



## federico barboza (Ago 14, 2019)

DOSMETROS Gracias por la sugerencia. lo hare de esa manera.


----------



## Legnas (Ago 17, 2019)

Hola Federico. 
Compre los siguientes y funcionan:

SRD-12VDC-SL-C

En la foto que paso pandacba se ven los pin de estos ultimos


----------



## pereg (Mar 8, 2020)

Legnas dijo:


> Hola Federico.
> Compre los siguientes y funcionan:
> 
> SRD-12VDC-SL-C
> ...


hola, el 33012 tenia 4 pines y el songle SRD 12VDC SL C tiene 5 pines... ¿que puedo hacer?¿cómo lo hiciste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2020)

Subí los datasheets de ambos así te podemos ayudar mejor ! Gracias.


----------

